# Flounder Near Fort Pickens?



## JNB68 (May 21, 2015)

Anybody seeing any flounder around the Fort Pickens area? Coming to town this weekend to help my brother put some axels in his jeep and plan on bringing my gear. We would be wading and just trying to find some general areas to try! Thanks!


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Found a few around Pickens on Monday night, all between 15-18" so nothing to write home about, but they all taste the same. Low tide had them out a little deeper (about 3')


----------



## JNB68 (May 21, 2015)

Sounds good. Just trying to find somewhere to go and stay away from the craziness of the Gay Day partiers that will be taking over the Beach!


----------

